# SANE and Xerox DocuMate 510 (Visioneer) [Solved? Hardware]

## eccerr0r

This is weird.  A few months ago I actually scanned a whole bunch of pages with my Xerox Documate 510 ADF scanner.  But today when I decided to scan some more, xsane couldn't find it...  Weird, so I search Google and found

Xerox Documate 510... UNSUPPORTED

Okay, WTF is going on here.   I could have sworn that I seen this working but why isn't it working anymore?

It is detected as a Visioneer in USB...

Ugh... what a PITA...

----------

## alex.blackbit

eccerr0r,

did you upgrade SANE in the meantime?

I don't know, but I can imagine that the device was once supported in an earlier version of SANE but now is no more, because of e.g. unfixable bugs because of missing documentation, licensing problems, ...

----------

## eccerr0r

Yeah I'm sure I did upgrade the backend and/or frontend.

I tried backinstalling old versions of the sane backend but none seem to work... There does not appear to be older versions of the frontend in portage anymore - I wonder if there is any device -> driver translation in the frontend (which side contains the translation anyway?)

It's very odd... Though it seems counterintuitive it seems that the frontend changed and caused the breakage... but I'm not sure...

From what I read online about the particular scanner is that there's no documentation about it (?) but it's weird... it *WAS* working, ADF and all...

Updated old thread that I claimed it was working... so maybe need to backtrack around here...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-906160-highlight-documate.html

----------

## eccerr0r

I think this has been somewhat SOLVED.

I have a feeling it's a HARDWARE problem.

The DocuMate 510 IS supported by the avision driver (visioneer).  You can see this by its USB ID:

```
Bus 001 Device 038: ID 04a7:047c Visioneer 
```

and checking this ID in the avision driver.

When you type

```
SANE_DEBUG_AVISION=255 scanimage -L
```

I can see that it *does* see the scanner but later claims it doesn't -- because there was an error.

After powercycling the scanner sometimes I can get it to work!

----------

